# Yearly jabs?



## huskydamage (28 December 2017)

I have two horses with their yearly jabs due 1week apart and apparently I cannot get them done the same day (thus sharing vet visit cost and being off work). I have been told it must be done literally bang on the day it's due or one day before. I would have to get one horse an entire new course of jabs in order for them to fall on same day. 
Does everyone's vet stick very rigidly to the exact day?  Or is this a money making thing? 
One of them is getting very close to bank holidays and I find it hard to swallow that I would have to get emergency bank hol callout jab or start the whole thing again because of one day!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 December 2017)

What?  I fail to see why that is an issue.  I've had mine done 3 weeks before to tie in with another pony on the yard for a shared visit.  Vet coming tomorrow a week early for our loan pony for her jab.  I always book it a few days early in case the vet has an emergency which could leave me stuck!!!!

I'd question your vets personally.  (Or ring round to find one to do it when you request!)


----------



## Diddleydoo (28 December 2017)

I agree with Snow Falcon, I can't see the issue with having one done a week early.

My vet told me I could have the jabs done as early as I liked but I could not be 1 day late.


----------



## Orangehorse (28 December 2017)

How odd.  What if the date was on a Sunday or you were going to be away for any reason.

You can have it done early, just it mustn't be done late, even by one day if you are likely to be going to shows or competitions.

Mine was always due around January and then I had to get it done much earlier one year as the due date was right in the middle of the Christmas holidays, and it has crept gradually forwards since to fit in with the free vet visit.


----------



## Equi (28 December 2017)

Money making thing.


----------



## rara007 (28 December 2017)

They can't be late but can be early- mine are on 6 monthly 'flu's.....I suspect something got lost in translation.


----------



## hobo (29 December 2017)

They can always be done early but that will then be your new year so maybe that is were the lost in translation comes from. I have mine done early when it suits me ok so each year is a bit shorter but it does not matter.


----------



## Shay (29 December 2017)

I always get mine done a week early - that way if there is an issue, or the horse is unwell or something we have enough time in hand to be sure I don't have to restart.  The the horse is traveling, at an away competition or at camp I will go at least two weeks before that which can add up to being over a month early.  The only time you can't really go early is in the first run of 3 where you have to leave 7 - 10 days between jabs one and two.

Go back to your vet - or get another one!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 December 2017)

Shay said:



			The only time you can't really go early is in the first run of 3 where you have to leave 7 - 10 days between jabs one and two.

Go back to your vet - or get another one!
		
Click to expand...

*cough* Interval between jab 1 and 2 is 21 to 90 days, definately NOT 7 - 10 days.

OP, you can have your horses annual vaccination done when you wish, if not ever  competing or going out then its no problem to go over by a bit, nor is it a problem to come forwards  - perhaps even 2 months (as I did with NF last year, from 2nd January to mid November, to fit in with my others


----------



## Britestar (29 December 2017)

Defo can be done early, some of mine were done at 7 months, because I wanted them all on the same day for the future.


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 December 2017)

mine gets done early every year as i always book it a couple of weeks before so i never miss the due date.  i usually tie in with others on my yard and get it done on a free visit day.. never had a problem with the vet...


----------



## Nudibranch (29 December 2017)

I've had them done early no problems to get them on the same schedule. While for competition purposes they cannot be a day late, they are still effective if done late. Just means they need redoing if you want to do much with them!


----------



## Theocat (29 December 2017)

Absolute rubbish. I think I'd be finding a new practice!


----------



## Mohawk (1 January 2018)

huskydamage said:



			I have two horses with their yearly jabs due 1week apart and apparently I cannot get them done the same day (thus sharing vet visit cost and being off work). I have been told it must be done literally bang on the day it's due or one day before. I would have to get one horse an entire new course of jabs in order for them to fall on same day. 
Does everyone's vet stick very rigidly to the exact day?  Or is this a money making thing? 
One of them is getting very close to bank holidays and I find it hard to swallow that I would have to get emergency bank hol callout jab or start the whole thing again because of one day!
		
Click to expand...

This is BS. Was it an actual vet who told you this or is a receptionist who has made a mistake? Either way it's wrong - lots of (competition) horses have flu vaccinations done every 6 months.


----------



## saturdaygirl (1 January 2018)

Is this definitely their annual boosters? If so a load of rubbish FEI horses are done every six months. It's only the second and third that have to stay within specific dates


----------



## HashRouge (1 January 2018)

I don't understand why your vet would say this. Early is no problem, and tbh unless you're competing neither is a bit late. My gelding was done a month and a half late last year because I couldn't catch the horror for about 3 months! Fortunately he's less likely to go to a show than I am to win an oscar!


----------

